# oysters are popping



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I harvested about 2 pounds of fresh white oysters off a dead tree yesterday. I only took the big ones and left the little ones to grow. These are very tastey.


----------



## fmarke (Jun 28, 2003)

picked 4 gallons of stumpies last saturday and 2 gallons of shaggy manes yesterday. the rain is finally getting it in gear for fall shrooms.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I need to learn more about mushrooms. I'm really missing out.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Me too, is there a particular field guide that would be helpfull or a book you could recommend? I used to bring home big puffballs when I was a kid and man were they good! That was many years ago, it seeems like I used to find them while squirrel hunting, probably just missed the season or are they out there now? Thanks for any info, Eric


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

We needed the rain here I was out last Sunday and still not much here popping.
Todays rain is like gold to me!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I love rainy days now  I had a puffball the size of a basketball this year. It was good...kinda like a giant marshmellow. Those are probably done for the year but there is the jaded puffball ( light tan and covered in bumps thus the "jaded" ) These are great and in abundance right now. They are on old logs and woodchips and about the size of a quarter. They must be white in the middle still to be edible.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Lunker found some really old hens and old oysters a yesturday by accident,I'll remember where they are for next year...


----------



## fmarke (Jun 28, 2003)

sawcat,try isbn#0292720807 with amazon or alibris. it's pretty good for some basic info.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks, fmark. I'll check it out


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Sorry I forgot to mention the book I use. Its the national audubon society feild guide to north american mushrooms. Its excellent and can also be found at barnes and nobles for 20 bucks. 

PS I found about 20 shaggy manes in the front yard of autozone today.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Lunker, nice find.They don't spray or use chemicals on the lawn of Auto Zone do they?


----------



## badbassman (May 8, 2003)

there old farm house by me where there usually like 20 or more puffballs and they are huge as basketballs....i never tried...bet they are there again this yr....i saw i think chicken of the woods ?? squirrel hunting...need to learn more though or watch someone else eat first lol...take care yall


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

I would also love to learn about shrooming. I see tons of them during small game hunting, just don't know what I am looking at..I also am a little leery, Back in the 60s some older friends of my parents who lived in Manistee both died after eating shrooms, They had been shroomers for decades and "knew" what they were doing. Suicide was ruled out, It was ruled an accident.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

You had darn well better know what you are eating when it comes to mushrooms,some eatables have look alikes that can make you really sick or kill ya...


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Yeah I went back to my oyster tree and got some more. The back of the same tree has now sprouted a bunch of oyster look alikes that are gray on top. I didnt touch them. 
I did sautee another pound of big blewits in butter and Montreal Steak seasoning. The blewits are out in full force.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Lunker, I picked my first oysters this past spring. I tried to locate any "lookalikes" that should be avoided but couldn't find any. 

Are the ones you found with gray on top something that should be avoided? Do they have a name? I thought oysters can come in several different shades of gray, tan and yellow.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Lunker found a couple dozen more Blewits and 35 Shaggy Manes yesturday,as far as the Oysters go I'm not sure but don't some of the fall ones have those colors after cold weather sets in?Of course you never eat anyhting you are'nt sure of ...


----------

